# Winter Storage



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Since its coming up on winter and some of our cars are going away, I was wondering, for those of you who do store them, what do you do to store them.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

RipTheSix said:


> Since its coming up on winter and some of our cars are going away, I was wondering, for those of you who do store them, what do you do to store them.


going to clean and condition the leather, the oil will be changed it's syn. so it don't go bad as fast. and I'm going to run the gas down to a quarter tank. then I will feed her raceing fuel in the spring to raise the octane. plus I will start it about 2-4 times a month.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

I would imagine fuel stabilizer,cover,unhook negative battery terminal,and maybe jack stands to get weight off springs if it will be in hibernation for 3 months or more.Indoors with a good cat to keep the varmits away.I will still drive mine with no salt or brine on roads,no snow,and above 0deg.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> I would imagine fuel stabilizer,cover,unhook negative battery terminal,and maybe jack stands to get weight off springs if it will be in hibernation for 3 months or more.Indoors with a good cat to keep the varmits away.I will still drive mine with no salt or brine on roads,no snow,and above 0deg.


:agree forgot to say the battery and cover and will be putting it on plywood to stop the dryrot.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

well i take off stock rims and tires off put 17' inch and crapy tires so tires the tires get messed. what does the plywood protect from dryroting


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

silgoat05 said:


> well i take off stock rims and tires off put 17' inch and crapy tires so tires the tires get messed. what does the plywood protect from dryroting


concrete sucks the moisture ot of any thing. you use to not be able to set a battery on the concrete because it would suck the charge out of it. with the new plastic we don't have to worry about that. but like said in speedwrenchx10 post would be best to get it off the springs as well. I just plain on working on it , plus it's abit hard to jack up.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

burnz said:


> going to clean and condition the leather, the oil will be changed it's syn. so it don't go bad as fast. and I'm going to run the gas down to a quarter tank. then I will feed her raceing fuel in the spring to raise the octane. plus I will start it about 2-4 times a month.


This is exactly what I've done with my cars when I was up north. When you start it, don't just let it run for a few minutes, let it run till it gets good and hot. you need to burn condensation out of the exhaust and the oil so plan on about 15 minutes. If you can do a once around the block or at least up and down the driveway that would be a good thing to do once a month.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

I think the starting and driving are not that important if stored properly.I have owned boats for 15 years and used to fog the engine fill cooling system with rv antifreeze place the lower unit in full down position and never starting till the warmer months.I had no problems ever.I have not used fogging oil in 10 years and only stabilize fuel and drain fresh water.The thing still fires right up and runs strong as ever in the spring.IMO if its out of service for only winter no need to wake the beast from hibernation until your ready to play.Go play in the snow with atv or snowmobile.arty: :cheers


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> I think the starting and driving are not that important if stored properly.I have owned boats for 15 years and used to fog the engine fill cooling system with rv antifreeze place the lower unit in full down position and never starting till the warmer months.I had no problems ever.I have not used fogging oil in 10 years and only stabilize fuel and drain fresh water.The thing still fires right up and runs strong as ever in the spring.IMO if its out of service for only winter no need to wake the beast from hibernation until your ready to play.Go play in the snow with atv or snowmobile.arty: :cheers


:agree I'm shore the motors now a days are better and they wont stick up. but back in 91 I had a 350 2 bolt main in a 74 nova hatch back. I snaped the skirt on the #3 piston the wrist pin seized up, because I didn't start it all winter. so that bad luck has had me worried since then.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

burnz said:


> :agree I'm shore the motors now a days are better and they wont stick up. but back in 91 I had a 350 2 bolt main in a 74 nova hatch back. I snaped the skirt on the #3 piston the wrist pin seized up, because I didn't start it all winter. so that bad luck has had me worried since then.


:confused That sucks if that happened to me I would start fogging everything again.I would never think that could happen in that short of time.Do ya think the Nova did it by itself to get more ponies in the spring.Damn Ill probably fog the boat this year.:cheers


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> :confused That sucks if that happened to me I would start fogging everything again.I would never think that could happen in that short of time.Do ya think the Nova did it by itself to get more ponies in the spring.Damn Ill probably fog the boat this year.:cheers


:agree that car did do it, I bet. she did end up with flat top pistons and some 202 intakes. it was all a scam.:lol:


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

S**t...I didn't drive my Goat three days in a row last week, and I was about going nuts, so putting it in storage is out if the question for me. Besides, here in St. Louis, we usually get a day or two break every couple weeks throughout the winter. I'll be driving it during clear weather...just avoiding moisure, salt, and brine.

Gerry


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

burnz said:


> :agree that car did do it, I bet. she did end up with flat top pistons and some 202 intakes. it was all a scam.:lol:


I dated a girl in high school that had one that was red with white top I called it a sn*tch back if you know what I mean.I loved that car in many ways


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> S**t...I didn't drive my Goat three days in a row last week, and I was about going nuts, so putting it in storage is out if the question for me. Besides, here in St. Louis, we usually get a day or two break every couple weeks throughout the winter. I'll be driving it during clear weather...just avoiding moisure, salt, and brine.
> 
> Gerry


:cheers good to see you. feel the same, last year we had about 2 weeks that you could of sworn it was spring. I'd like to se the same this year. oh ya I'm up in northern IL for eveybody eles.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> I dated a girl in high school that had one that was red with white top I called it a sn*tch back if you know what I mean.I loved that car in many ways


:cheers :cheers been there and I was doing that. fun car, fun girls good times.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

burnz said:


> :cheers good to see you. feel the same, last year we had about 2 weeks that you could of sworn it was spring. I'd like to se the same this year. oh ya I'm up in northern IL for eveybody eles.


Yeah, there are days here I'm sure I'll be able to take her out, and the Bonnie is running strong (drove her today) and ready for duty. I just shudder to think if this were my only car. I'll have to try to take some pictures of the hills leading to my house. No way in hell I buy the story that the Goat does well in the snow. Maybe with studded tires and 500 lbs. of ballast in the trunk it would be acceptable, but I'd have to try that. On flat land, maybe, but not where I live.

Gerry


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Yeah, there are days here I'm sure I'll be able to take her out, and the Bonnie is running strong (drove her today) and ready for duty. I just shudder to think if this were my only car. I'll have to try to take some pictures of the hills leading to my house. No way in hell I buy the story that the Goat does well in the snow. Maybe with studded tires and 500 lbs. of ballast in the trunk it would be acceptable, but I'd have to try that. On flat land, maybe, but not where I live.
> 
> Gerry


was rainning cats and dogs up here today, had to drive the car to the shop for the door ding ( witch came out great ) some kind of dent busters no paint. ether way on the way to the shop, she was all over the road even with the t/c on. could not even think how she would be in the snow, and will never find out.have a truck to do the dirty work. shes still fun. last year we had a big snow fall the end of winter, I'd be doing 50-55 in about 8" of snow with no problem. but I'm from buffalo NY we would get 24" in one day and not blink a eye.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

In Arizona, here's what you do in the winter: Finally turn off the air conditioner and enjoy full horsepower! Wooo-hooooo!


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> S**t...I didn't drive my Goat three days in a row last week, and I was about going nuts, so putting it in storage is out if the question for me. Besides, here in St. Louis, we usually get a day or two break every couple weeks throughout the winter. I'll be driving it during clear weather...just avoiding moisure, salt, and brine.
> 
> Gerry


I have found not driving the GOAT for days in a row is difficult emotionaly but it is like free mods.It seems if I drive it too frequent I get used to the power.When there is a chance of wet weather I drive a 4cyl S-10 w/auto trans and if there are several nice days in a row I split them up by riding my motorcycle.This will be my first winter with the GTO sure it will be painful but mabey my atv may help.:willy:


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I will clean out my garage, put on the blizzacs and keep it out of the weather at night just like the last two winters. I just get it washed a lot. It does snow here , sometimes a lot. It is no big deal really.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Yep*

I’m going to cover mine and put it on plywood, start it twice a month along with my brothers ta. I think I let the oil (which is its first oil change) stay in there till I unleash her for spring... I think it is un-necessary to put it on jack stands and put stabilizer in it, but that’s just me. Also my garage is fully heated around 65 degrees or so. That eliminates some problems for me.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

RipTheSix said:


> I’m going to cover mine and put it on plywood, start it twice a month along with my brothers ta. I think I let the oil (which is its first oil change) stay in there till I unleash her for spring... I think it is un-necessary to put it on jack stands and put stabilizer in it, but that’s just me.


don't forget the leather. it get dry in the winter.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Alabama gulf coast right in between where Hurricanes Ivan and Katrina hit. No storing for me. Drive drive drive. (Plus it's my only car, lol).


----------



## Pieter (3 mo ago)

What seems to work the best to keep the mice and chipmunks from turning the car into a condo complex? I’m in northern NJ so we do get snow and unfortunately they use a massive amount of salt/brine on the roads since people suck at driving, so the car will sit for extended periods of time under a quality car cover (plus I’m waiting to get the heat fixed in the car and maybe add A/C) I have heard dryer sheets or peppermint oil works and to cover the exhaust and carb areas with plastic so nothing crawls in. Any other spots I should cover/seal to deter them? IF we get our January thaw I’ll take her out for a few nice runs, and I’m planning on having the suspension/steering rebuilt as well as some other comfort level things. So the car will also be at the shop. 
my check list is;
Fill tank with premium gas and add stabile
Oil change 
Disconnect battery and put on trickle charger 
Top off all other fluids.
Check tire air pressure.
Seal exhaust and carb area. 
steel wool in gap where shifter is. 
Then every 2 weeks or so Run engine for 20 minutes and drive up the street and back, just to keep everything moving and avoid flat spots on tires. 
What am I missing?


----------



## Vin C. (Jan 11, 2021)

RipTheSix said:


> Since its coming up on winter and some of our cars are going away, I was wondering, for those of you who do store them, what do you do to store them.


stabilizer in the fuel tank in december and a bi-weekly battery charge until april. that about does it.


----------

